# Hello from Canada!



## Kary9999 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi there! Just like I mentionned earlier, after a looooog time, finally decided to join this wonderful community  I'm a huge makeup lover but I live in a very small place so thank God for online shopping  Nice meeting all of you!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome! Nice to meet you, @Kary9999!


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

